# new member



## purkingie (Jan 2, 2012)

hey just a quick intro, I am loooking foward to reading and learning and to continue training, looking foward to the supps on here, I.m 5' 7" 180 , was 200 , 2 yrs ago ,,,things happen , my goal is to get back to 200, just joined , new to board so don't know the rules yet so don't want to do anything wrong so I won't get into my last cycle and glad to be here and thanksfor having me


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*purkingie* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome! You will find very useful information here. Good luck with your goals!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

welcome to the board. check out the stickies and read up on the rules there


----------



## purkingie (Jan 2, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Welcome! You will find very useful information here. Good luck with your goals!


 Thanks Miss Springsteen


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2012)

welcome to IM!


----------



## purkingie (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> welcome to the board. check out the stickies and read up on the rules there


 willdo juicespringsteen- thanks bro


----------



## lisarox (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## purkingie (Jan 2, 2012)

thank-you both Brazey and LisaRox


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  The only thing you could do wrong is post in the wrong section and bash the sponsors, well that is it for the most part    We are pretty laid back, but....


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

ya this place is the best just make sure to follow the few rules there are and ull love it and find all the info u could possible need


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Im new to, so much information here


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Wecome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

enjoy bro............


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------

